# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  CDMem

## UzweR

*CDMem* - программа, необходимая всем, у кого имеется большая коллекция разнообразных дисков. CDMem поможет Вам систематизировать ее по категориям и разделам. Возможно для каждого диска сохранить структуру содержащихся в нем папок, или прикрепить к нему картинку. С этого момента Вам не стоит беспокоиться о том, что вы забудете, кому и какие диски дали. Добавьте отсутствующий диск в соответствующий список и откорректируйте несколько параметров (имя диска, тип, должник, дату, когда отдали диск и дату, начиная с которой CDMem будет напоминать Вам о задержанных дисках). При запуске CDMem напомнит Вам об этом. Информация о должниках хранится в адресной книге. 
Программа имеет приятный русский интерфейс и к тому же полностью бесплатна!
Скоро выйдет версия 1.5. Посмотреть скриншоты можно здесь:
http://www.cdmem.narod.ru/new.html

А пока качайте CDMem 1.41:
http://www.cdmem.narod.ru/cdmem_1.4_beta.exe

----------

